# Met The Parents



## gparis (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, I met my potential pup's parents today. The breeder seemed nice and the place was clean. Dogs have akc papers and are guaranteed for two years. My only concern is that both the mom and dad seemed hyper. They did listen but seemed a bit energetic. This normal? By energetic I mean the dad was let outside and started running around and was playing with a bowl outside. Thoughts?


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds normal to me!


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

How old are the parents? GSD are highly energetic. Like I thought I was prepared since I've raised a Golden Retriever and Australian Shepherd as pups but GSD is on a whole other level! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gparis (Nov 3, 2013)

They were both a bit over four years old.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

So many more things need to be addressed outside of clean facilities, AKC registration, and "nice" breeders....are the parent's handler-owner-titled? In what venues? How experienced are the breeders in working/titling dogs? Why are they putting these dogs together? What genetic strengths and weaknesses do dam and sire bring to the table? Have they been bred before? If so, what are the progeny like? 

Seeing the mom and dad once...playing in the backyard...is a moment in time and you seem like an inexperienced (no offense at all, I am not very good at reading anything but extremes right now) dog-person, so it doesn't tell you much (unless it's extreme). You are getting a GSD...they are not couch potatoes....they have energy....but if it's nervous energy....neurotic energy....drive energy...those are things the breeder should be able to tell you based on genetics, and through titles they have gotten for the dog (further proving what the breeder is *telling* you...because a breeder can *tell* you anything). Did you ask the breeder about the "energy" you saw?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Furthermore...and I mean this in the kindest way possible...if a dog running around, jumping, and playing with a bowl in the backyard "worries" you in regards to the amount of "energy" you see...you may want to strongly evaluate why you want a GSD and really maybe research this breed, it's energy/drive levels, and make sure it fits in with your lifestyle. Good luck.


----------



## gparis (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I own a rough collie so maybe I'm used to his 'energy'? I wouldn't say I'm inexperienced, but in regards to picking out a GSD, yes very. I research everything and I always get nervous when I make a major purchase. I do realize that a puppy is an insane amount of dedication, and want to make sure I pick the right dog. I'm around dogs a lot, but GSD I have seen have been calm, but very aware. But, I have never been on"their" turf, so I wonder this may be why the parents were energetic? I do appreciate your thoughts and concerns, if I didn't I wouldn't be asking.


----------



## gparis (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh, they have been bred once before. He told me that the litter came out excellent, but nothing too detailed. He does a lot of bite training with his litters, but I'm not interested in doing that. My interests are purely wanting a well round guard dog who likes to hang out with me and go places, hikes, place games, etc... And by guard dog I just mean a dog that barks to alert. Which I know almost natural to them if they are bonded with you. Or I can teach her by using the speak command.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Are the sire/dam health tested?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gparis said:


> Oh, they have been bred once before. He told me that the litter came out excellent, but nothing too detailed. He does a lot of bite training with his litters, but I'm not interested in doing that. My interests are purely wanting a well round guard dog who likes to hang out with me and go places, hikes, place games, etc... And by guard dog I just mean a dog that barks to alert. Which I know almost natural to them if they are bonded with you. Or I can teach her by using the speak command.


Just posing a question, do you think a different type of dog would do just as well for you? My goals were quite similar to what you say yours are: I wanted an intelligent canine friend who wanted to go out and do stuff with me and who would be an extra set of ears and nose when I had to be home alone. I ruled out any breeders who did bite work/Schutzhund because I just don't want a dog to do those things. I looked for work in conformation, obedience, rally, and herding instead. (I was also looking pretty strictly at American show line, and I forget what you were looking at.)

A dog running and jumping around outdoors and carrying its dish wouldn't make my radar because I'd expect energy, but I did notice that the dogs I met were very well mannered and laidback. They tailed along on the tour of the outdoor run, but the most either of them did out there was implore my husband to throw her ball. We did play and interact with them indoors and they showed themselves to be calm and dignified but lively and focused on whatever we and the breeder commanded. Very sweet, biddable dogs, but you could tell they were powerhouses if need be.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

gparis said:


> I'm around dogs a lot, but GSD I have seen have been calm, but very aware.


 The dogs you see on public are trained and under control. They know how they are expected to behave otherwise they would not be taken places. A GSD has a 'on/off' switch so a calm and dignified GSD you've seen may turn into a crazy ball maniac when he goes home, or to the field and it's play time! A GSD is a dog, of course he will run, play, drag the bowl around, chase squirrels, rough house with other dogs and people. He will not be a non-moving non-reacting to anything yard ornament for sure, at least those dogs that I know of are not.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a high energy, high drive breed... trainable (hence seeing well behaved dogs in public) but it is a lot of work meeting their needs to GET them to be that calm and well mannered.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> The dogs you see on public are trained and under control. They know how they are expected to behave otherwise they would not be taken places. A GSD has a 'on/off' switch so a calm and dignified GSD you've seen may turn into a crazy ball maniac when he goes home, or to the field and it's play time! A GSD is a dog, of course he will run, play, drag the bowl around, chase squirrels, rough house with other dogs and people. He will not be a non-moving non-reacting to anything yard ornament for sure, at least those dogs that I know of are not.





LoveEcho said:


> This is a high energy, high drive breed... trainable (hence seeing well behaved dogs in public) but it is a lot of work meeting their needs to GET them to be that calm and well mannered.


 
exactly. There is a reason we stress socialization and training in multiple areas with distractions. If you're concerned about the energy level of the parents in their own yard, which is a different energy from a golden, aussie, etc, get a different breed. This breed IS energetic. This breed IS intelligent. Two things that combined can make things fun and interesting or absolutely miserable for you and the dog. Their energy is entirely different from a collie. Consider a different breed if you're concerned with the energy. It will get them into trouble if not given a proper outlet.


----------



## gparis (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I guess I'm over thinking this. From most of the opinions it seems that I shouldn't be concerned with that type of behavior. I'm well aware that they require a lot (exercise, stimulation, training, etc) and I'm fine with that. I just wasn't sure if that type of behavior is normal around strangers I guess. I'm looking forward to the aches and pains of raising another baby. (puppy)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've known a few people that have had both rough Collies and GSDs and all have said that the rough Collies are more like lower energy/lower drive Golden Retrievers (very nice, social, family type dogs...like Lassie!) and that their drive just does not compare to a GSD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LoveEcho said:


> This is a high energy, high drive breed... trainable (hence seeing well behaved dogs in public) but it is a lot of work meeting their needs to GET them to be that calm and well mannered.


So true! Can be much harder and take more time to raise and train than other breeds.

Did you get a chance to click on this link yet? ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

:wild:


----------



## gparis (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes I did, thank you.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When mom & dad were running around and playing, where were you? Were you in the yard with them? Did they come greet you and then happily began playing? Were the puppies lose as well? All of you in the same area, with the breeder and the sire and bitch still ran around playing with confidence?

If this was the case, I'd have been impressed with them as well as the breeder.


----------

